# Merc6 Build Thread



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

_*​2013 Black Granite Metallic Chevrolet Cruze Eco 1.4T 6MT

*_








_*
*_I guess it's about time I started one of these instead of posting a million threads. 

Mod list will grow as I remember/complete them.

*Exterior
*
*Black Reflective Vinyl Front/Rear Bowties and Side Markers
*Grafx Werks Red Tail Overlays W/ Reverse Cutout
*Debadged Trunk Lid
*Malibu 2.0T Turbo Badge
*5D Black Carbon Fiber Vinyl Chrome Trunk Bar
*Autozone Chrome Exhaust Tip
*LTZ (GM Accessories) Exterior Handles Upgrade
*VG Shark Fin Antenna
*Z Spec Grille

*Interior*

*Hot Wheels Camaro Wheel Swap
*RS Gauge Cluster Swap
*5D Black Carbon Fiber Vinyl Interior Pieces
*Weathertech Floor Mats Front and Back
*Eco Drivers Convenience Package Trunk Panel 
*Korean OEM Sunglasses Holder
*Trunk Cargo net
*

Engine
*
*NGK BKR8EIX Plugs
*Intake Snorkel Delete
*Airbox Opening Enlarged
*Zip Tube Now Hard Pipe
*K&N Panel Filter

_*In the works/Future:*_

*Sell parts at Lordstown Meet as the car is gone as of 12/5/15
*Weathertech Floor Liners $70
*VG Fin $40
*LTZ Handles $40
*Eco Drivers Convenience Storage Panel $20
*Korean Sunglass Holder $8
*Custom Airbox $Free
*K&N Panel Filter 
*Cargo net $15
_*
***Link to most parts used during this build can be found here****_

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/84457-merc6-build-thread-4.html#post2265505


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Any pictures?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> Any pictures?


In the process of digging though my photo bucket for them. I didn't separate them like I did the Legacy so they are spread out with other pics.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bowties and Side Markers CF Vinyl were the 1st mod day 2 of ownership.





































Debadging the trunk was next up on the list of Items to do










After that was the eBay exhaust tip 




























Next up was MAD Red Overlays










Shortly after, CF Vinyl Chrome Trunk Bar


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

New trunk button undid the CF Trunk Bar, Dip was next step.




























Once I got my confidence up with the trunk bar, Interior got dipped next.





































Video contains "language" from copyrighted music I don't own.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was doing a comparison shot and was thinking, Only thing missing besides Cruze on the plastic piece behind the door was the chrome handles.










LTZ Handles Installed






























































































Steering Wheel Re Dip and lock circles 1st Dip, Bowtie didn't come out right so undone for now.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks good so far!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

One of the loners I had was an ATS and after blowing the horn at someone I decided I wanted it.










Would love to perform an engine swap, but I'm sure buying the car with engine already inside would be the better solution.

Same engine in the CTS base but let me not derail my own thread.










Been complaining about that eco single quieted weight reduction horn for the longest and finally did something about it.




























Out with the old Single Low Tone










In with the new High and Low Tones




























Fun situation is the original bracket does not just directly bolt up and call it a day, roll the credits we all go home.

After walking away and looking over what I did when I installed new horns on the Legacy, I remembered reusing parts from the old horn to make it work.

Bracket from single horn went to the dual horn, and horns re positioned downward afterwards. (those were the last resort brackets up top)




























Horns in behind bumper cover and good to go. Connections are the same as horn taken out(most GM of same years are like this).










Video of the finished product. I didn't feel like taking it apart and getting a before video after it was all said and done. It was also early morning so didn't want to bother too many people. Compared it to the 11 LS and they are slightly louder and different tones. 

6 months in the ATS horns failed so I go the 2 tone non ECO horns to replace them. May try again in the near future seeing they were only $35 shipped. 






After a year of resonator bypass I had the vibrating issues and undid it. Since I had the bumper off, I decided to take another approach. 

Snorkel Delete. Still hear the turbo and feel some quick response. This is a good alternative to those who had the vibration issues from the original resonator bypass. You have to really want this to pull the bumper. I'd say wait till you do horns, grill update/upgrade or add fogs to do it unless you just get bored and want to pull the bumper off.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

how many knuckles did you bust ? If zero you still have lots of work to do until you bust some knuckles !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> how many knuckles did you bust ? If zero you still have lots of work to do until you bust some knuckles !


The Legacy is full of my blood. Everything on that car seized up from being in Ohio. Is it technically a 1 time use bolt if it breaks before you get it off the engine/car?


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

While under there I decided to look at the exhaust and that Goatsee engine shield again. Figure eco under shots are low so why not post a few more to the population. 

Verano Shield needed, I'll probably order that before the summer is over or before 1st snowfall.










I was thinking about swapping this out for a Bullet style resonator or another muffler. Since the mid pipe goes straight for quite a distance, I may have some room to play around with ideas. This isn't going to be a performance mod, mostly sound so don't follow my route hoping to grab a few more ponies. I'm only saying this because you will see some unethical **** happen here until I get the sound I want and be compliant with the locals. Legacy has it's own rules so that's a different story and build thread on another forum. 



















This bend is going to stay, if I go dual pipes it's going to be after this. Here is the rear eco under body piece briefly described a few times but not pictured much. 










Rear muffler shot with 3 eco panels in view. I also played around with the idea of swapping just this out or also this in conjunction with the front resonator. Straight piping may be too loud or add rasp/drone so I'm avoiding it. Had fun with that on the many different combinations of mufflers and resonators and cans on the Legacy.










Also played around with idea of throwing 2 mufflers on the midpipe long run and possibly a resonator back this direction before it exits if It gets too out of control. Another idea was to leave most this stock and run a cut out from the mid and modify the rear eco panel I speak of multiple times and have that be loud when i want to and still be able to sneak in and out the neighborhood at night times w/o letting the world know I exist.










Up close view of part number if someone needed it










http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oe-gm/20926537










LOL Plastic


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

It all looks good, good plans for le future. It's about time you conformed to a build thread like everyone else!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> It all looks good, good plans for le future. It's about time you conformed to a build thread like everyone else!


It's also easier to find pics in a single thread vs trying to dig into 77 pages of Photobucket.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I like it! The horn upgrade is pretty cool too. Were the LTZ handles hard to swap? I was thinking about doing that on mine but wasn't sure about taking it apart.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> I like it! The horn upgrade is pretty cool too. Were the LTZ handles hard to swap? I was thinking about doing that on mine but wasn't sure about taking it apart.


No, they aren't that hard to do. Now that I have YouTube access, I'll post it. Skip the removal or cutting of plastic grommet and allen keys if you are using the GM Accessories handles. Yank one then replace one.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> chrome door handles


I really like the chrome strip door handles. I did the same on mine. I also used the same video! ccasion14: They really add to the look of the car and its subtle things like this that help the car stand out from all the other Cruzes on the road.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> I really like the chrome strip door handles. I did the same on mine. I also used the same video! ccasion14: They really add to the look of the car and its subtle things like this that help the car stand out from all the other Cruzes on the road.


When I wanted the door handles I also wanted the chrome strips on the bottom. Now that the handles are on, I believe that may be too much chrome even if it's OEM.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well done! You've done a great job so far!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice job so far!

Your pic of the muffler from the rear illustrates exactly why I'm going to paint my muffler black. Every time I'm behind another Cruze all I can see is that bright silver muffler hanging down. Looks terrible! It would be especially bad looking on a car with the lower rear facia painted black, as I plan to do someday.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Nice job so far!
> 
> Your pic of the muffler from the rear illustrates exactly why I'm going to paint my muffler black. Every time I'm behind another Cruze all I can see is that bright silver muffler hanging down. Looks terrible! It would be especially bad looking on a car with the lower rear facia painted black, as I plan to do someday.


I recently repainted the BBQ grill with hi temp black and silver. The thought came across my mind as my Subaru had all black exhaust till rust got to it. I ran out of black and didn't want to start another project before going to bed from night shift. 





I also did that with my 1st car, dodge neon. That muffler was the same but larger. Looked like an up skirt shot with bright silver depends on. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Looks good, why no tinted windows?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> Looks good, why no tinted windows?


My days off never match up the schedule. Even when I was in NJ for 2 weeks, the shop I would let tint my car was a every other saturday only. The Saturday they did it was the same Saturday my weekend drill fell on. Thinking of 35% sides and 50% back and 20% AS1 strip. Need to update to do list once again....


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

danielp23 said:


> Looks good, why no tinted windows?


Tint is passe... It's just for the old folks like me.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Next up is either going to be tint or muffler(s) with tips. After that I'm going back into my Subaru build thread. 

I've been eyeballing the mid pipe but will eventually crawl under there to measure and see what I can fit under there. I kinda want two* mufflers or a muffler and resonator there and have a straight pipe going out back. I want a diffuser but it's hard to justify it with an engine build and a bumper that's already damaged.


----------



## Ralli (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice ride man ..  .... Not a fan personally of the interior colour .. but thats' just personal preference ...  everything else looks good


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ralli said:


> Nice ride man ..  .... Not a fan personally of the interior colour .. but thats' just personal preference ...  everything else looks good


Thanks. Only reason I went with red is I could peel it off if I didn't like it. That and it's always in stock compared to blue and glossifier. Besides 1 single walmart, glossifier is only @ Summit racing in regular and UV versions for 3 times the price. They also had metalizer but also for too much. Supply is city and state dependent; here dip is cheap with limited choice where NJ had more selections but at a higher price. Since I have to mail off for the color my girl wants her interior, I may change it again to something else.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

You chrome handles look awesome! Why did u dip the chrome bar in the back! I love that chrome bar especailly since you got the handles they would go together great. The red looks cool but im goin for more of a luxury look rather than sporty. I got the leather interior and all. Overall car looks great good job! Im about to get tints next week. Gonna do 35% all over. I dont like having darker tints on the back it just doesnt look right with all these diff shades going on. Maybe the back windsheild go dark. Im also gonna tint my front windsheild very light. My tint guy said he has a very light reflective film u wont even notice but helps with keepin the car kool...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I want a lighter tint in the back window for backing up purposes. The 4 roll down windows will be the same % of 35. The chrome bar is huge and out of place. The outgoing Impala had a smaller bar that lined up with the reverse light and then it disappeared around 12 model year for the better. I also played around with the idea of hydro dip, If i had the light color leather I possibly would have looked into a wood grain pattern.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> The chrome bar is huge and out of place. The outgoing Impala had a smaller bar that lined up with the reverse light and then it disappeared around 12 model year for the better.


Totally agree. When I first got my Cruze, I didn't mind it, but I quickly grew to hate that thing. Especially after seeing all the other makes of cars on the road that have variations of that same chrome bar, and I've never seen a single one that looked appropriately placed. 

Imo the Chrome accents on the Cruze seem random... The front doesn't bother me, but under the windows and the back just seem like "Let's throw on a random straight bar of chrome here."


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Merc, just came across this... the two-tone horn for the Cruze:

Horn Dual Tone 95231066

I wonder if it sounds the same as the ATS horn? I noticed the single you pulled out is simply labelled "L", but the ATS horns are labeled "L - 400 Hz" and "H - 500 Hz".


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Hey Merc, just came across this... the two-tone horn for the Cruze:
> 
> Horn Dual Tone 95231066
> 
> I wonder if it sounds the same as the ATS horn? I noticed the single you pulled out is simply labelled "L", but the ATS horns are labeled "L - 400 Hz" and "H - 500 Hz".


Completely missed this. No they aren't the same but still sound nice. I ended up blowing one of the ATS horns and went dual Non Eco Cruze horn setup. 


I added the VG Shark Fin to the completed list.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice. IMO, Chevy should offer these stock, they add such a better look.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Merc, Are you lowered or is that the Eco Stance? looks good. whole car looks good. you've done alot of what i hope to do to mine. I love the handle swap, i want to paint my Chrome bar, and im hoping to see what you do with your exhaust. I've been tossing arounda muffler delete and res swap.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Been aggressively ordering parts or getting parts machined for the Subaru so mods on the Eco slowed down a bit.




cdb09007 said:


> Nice. IMO, Chevy should offer these stock, they add such a better look.


Verano comes with one, not an exact swap tho.



LS6rally said:


> Merc, Are you lowered or is that the Eco Stance? looks good. whole car looks good. you've done alot of what i hope to do to mine. I love the handle swap, i want to paint my Chrome bar, and im hoping to see what you do with your exhaust. I've been tossing arounda muffler delete and res swap.


Yes stock Eco height and Eco tires. I'm defiantly gonna get a muffler instead of just deleting the rear one. I just have to decide if I want to go dual tip or single. Bumper is trashed so I might experiment on a singe or dual cutout(s) like the Verano has.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Completely forgot this. The Malibu turbo badge was done in December.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Going to post a few pics that may help out later. I might get OCD and modify the entire 1st post 10 more times.

BGM (GAR) LTZ handles (W/O keyless entry buttons) Part # 

FRONT AND REAR SETS | Genuine GM | 20919349



















Malibu Badge Part # and up close look

NAMEPLATE | Genuine GM | 23167074





























2 panels with misleading labels so listen closely. Well, read closely since you literally can't hear me. The site has changed since I tried to order it it's less confusing. The intended part on the left is the storage cover for the Eco 6MT with divers convenience package The part on the right is the access panel for the Eco 6MT tire inflator that hides under said storage cover that I got on accident. Don't be me ordering the part on the right instead of the part on the left because restocking and shipping literally makes the part on the right pointless to even try to return. 

Left one (What you want) is STORAGE COVER | Genuine GM | 95195463

Right one (You dont want) is ACCESS PANEL | Genuine GM | 95217748










Premium Fuel label Part # FUEL LABEL | Genuine GM | 22801873



















ATS Horn Part # HORN | Genuine GM | 22866187 

Plug & Play but brackets aren't the same. If you have a non eco, swap horns to your old bracket. If you have a eco 6MT you gotta be creative. 










VG Shark Fin 

http://store.badnewsracing.net/Chevrolet-CruzeSonic-Shark-Fin-Antenna_p_290.html










Stock Airbox gutted for sound purpose only. No performance gains claimed/proven.



















Zip tube swapped for hard pipe. Not sure of sizes as I got this 2nd hand from a member here. 










ONE.FOUR from a group not around anymore...











Camaro "Hot Wheels" wheel

http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oe-gm/22936176

Z Spec grille (Correct GAR color)

http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oe-gm/95147741

5D Carbon Fiber Vinyl

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28179134693...49&var=580788232733&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Cadillac horns? More manly sounding?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chris10 said:


> Cadillac horns? More manly sounding?


Turned out to be more exotic and louder seeing that I only had 1 horn to start with. Cadillac 4 tone is nice but most the ones I found were blown when I tried on a previous car.



[video=youtube_share;PBtOB4we-Zs?t=2m46s
]https://youtu.be/PBtOB4we-Zs?t=2m46s[/video]


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Turned out to be more exotic and louder seeing that I only had 1 horn to start with. Cadillac 4 tone is nice but most the ones I found were blown when I tried on a previous car.
> 
> https://youtu.be/PBtOB4we-Zs?t=2m46s


I forgot that you said that you only had one horn, that sucks!

Sent from my K017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

sparkman said:


> I forgot that you said that you _*only had one horn*_, that sucks!
> 
> Sent from my K017 using Tapatalk


The fun quirks of having an Eco 6MT


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

They sound pretty good. Thought I was done spending money....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chris10 said:


> They sound pretty good. Thought I was done spending money....


That was the 4 tone setup, newer ones arent the same since they are targeting the youth with cars like the ATS. Just about all the old o=horns in that vid were rusted out up here. I think I spend $30 on 8 horns hoping at least 1 was gonna help me out on my Buick. 

The newest horns GM wise all connect so mounting is the fun part.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Finished a new mod today. RS cluster conversion. 

























































Was a fun time seeing there were weird angles to get the bolts out.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Only tools needed, for me at least.










Level of difficulty is probably 5 or 6 but patience level is 8 or 9.

1st I had to source a set of RS gauges










They could, or could not for all I know even power on. The set I had included a security seal for warranty purposes. When I took the seal off the housing underneath was damaged to the point removing the sticker broke the structural integrity of the bottom where it bolts into the car. Still on the fence if I'm even going to reveal the seller at this point even tho i lucked out an the only part of the cluster that wasn't broken is the parts I needed. 

Point is, I only needed this section of the gauges to complete the swap while retaining the cluster I already have for accurate mileage and simplicity.










This would be what most people already have on the non RS set. (red is from the dip in 1st page of this thread) 










At the same time, if you scratched the mess out of your gauges trying to remove the wheel to dip/vinyl. you also have this clear plastic piece left over from the donor cluster.










Once you remove the tabs for just the clear bezel/chrome ring, you can now go to your car and get ready for tear down. 

The upper piece just snaps on but be careful as this is the patience is needed. I gently pulled up at the loops where the turn sig and wipers stalks sit. Interior pieces come apart but don't necessarily come apart and go back right depending on how violent you remove it. Reason my donor gauges are broke in areas I couldn't even reuse it as a direct swap because whoever removed it didn't care about them going back into another vehicle upon removal.






















Underneath that piece is 2 bolts we need to remove(most damaged part of my gauges) 












That's where you need the angle tool to remove them. Puling the wheel out and down is best angle to get to them. 

Top of this you want to gently starting from the back lift up gently and rotate towards you like a door hinge.











Then you only need to remove the top 3 center bolts of the 6 pictured. 










After that the 5 bolts (3 center top and 2 bottom under faux leather strip) holding the cluster should now allow it to come out. 

I didn't take pics after this as it was 11*F out but the connector for the gauges is a press down and rotate up tab. no tools was needed just patience.

Once out, the next 3 bolts on the top can come out. The ones on the bottom row of the picture










From there this thread will help you separate the pieces. I was able to gently use my fingers and finger nail to release the tabs so that's how fragile this could be. patience is there because the angle you sit to remove the gauges kinds sucks. You are sitting down but you are leaning forward a bit over the wheel putting stress on your back. On the RS it's confusing but on the Non RS the black tabs are the ones you take off... 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...-instrument-cluster-warning-large-images.html


When it goes back in reverse order, look at the tabs on the bottom and here plus the lip to get an idea how it goes back on. Picture was to show the tabs, don't install it like this. the lip at the top slides into the top of the gauges then it rotates down opposite of the glove box on the dash.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I ended up replacing the CF vinyl with black reflective vinyl. Pics are not before/after, more so no flash/with flash.

Daytime Pics


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Night pics























































Apparently the angle it's at, you can't really see it. Chrome bar is graphite dipped, meant to vinyl but got too short apiece to do it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is more like upkeep than an actual "Mod" when weather plays nice. 











http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...rockauto.com/en/moreinfo...=3000993&amp;jsn=1













http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...rockauto.com/en/moreinfo...=3000993&amp;jsn=2


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got my new tip to replace the one that's rusting out. I missed a design flaw that will be more apparent in pics to come. Tape was for me to not lose the supplied allen when it comes time for instal. 


Universal Car Chrome Exhaust Muffler Tail Pipe Dual Tip 48-58mm Stainless Steel Sale - Banggood.com 


I'm sure this translates to "He fell for it"











Bottom of it











Now the pics you won't see on eBay or banggood






































I'll see if I can close those openings at the top and bottom, paint the inside black, and clear the shinny bits.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> I got my new tip to replace the one that's rusting out. I missed a design flaw that will be more apparent in pics to come. Tape was for me to not lose the supplied allen when it comes time for instal.
> 
> 
> Universal Car Chrome Exhaust Muffler Tail Pipe Dual Tip 48-58mm Stainless Steel Sale - Banggood.com
> ...


Can't believe they'd sell something like that...it's basically not functional for what it is, hopefully you're able to modify it to work properly!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Can't believe they'd sell something like that...it's basically not functional for what it is, hopefully you're able to modify it to work properly!


I live in a cold climate, it would look strange If I start the car right now @ 28*F 1st thought would be use muffler tape since it's going to sit far back. I may test fit it and paint the rusted parts of the current tip on there now.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> I live in a cold climate, it would look strange If I start the car right now @ 28*F 1st thought would be use muffler tape since it's going to sit far back. I may test fit it and paint the rusted parts of the current tip on there now.


Isn't it possible to cut the bottom facing end off and fit with a normal outward tip? Just wondering...I hate that it faces down.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Isn't it possible to cut the bottom facing end off and fit with a normal outward tip? Just wondering...I hate that it faces down.


Can do that but the tip is tucked enough you would eventually need to make a cutout in the bumper cover like the Verano if you went straight back.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Can do that but the tip is tucked enough you would eventually need to make a cutout in the bumper cover like the Verano if you went straight back.


Is that piece interchangable to the cruze?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

One thing I was debating on if I got a RS rear bumper to replace my damaged one was to delete the mesh bottom and somehow transfer these exhaust pipes on the ends of it. Then I would open it up so the real pipes float behind it like on the Mazdaspeed 6





















Reality may be just poke real tips out and mesh the between area with a backer so you can't just see suspension and stuff.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Current tip after 2 years compared to page 1 picture.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Current tip after 2 years compared to page 1 picture.


Dude, yours looks Waaaaaay better than mine and I've only had it on there for a year...not even a year actually...


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm confused ... you took all the time to black out and/or remove the chrome parts on the car ... then go add chrome door handles? Car still looks good though, and reminds me of the '12 Eco I traded on my Volt. I miss my Eco


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Is that piece interchangable to the cruze?


Don't think it will fit w/o lots of cut to fit mods. Probably better off making your own cut outs. I was debating on it at one point.



Terryk2003 said:


> Dude, yours looks Waaaaaay better than mine and I've only had it on there for a year...not even a year actually...


I painted the inside of it over the years to keep it down. I took it off when I tried to test fit *Fail* the other one and cleaned it up some.

Here is a closer pic of the rust that I will get later on this week sometime.












spaycace said:


> I'm confused ... you took all the time to black out and/or remove the chrome parts on the car ... then go add chrome door handles? Car still looks good though, and reminds me of the '12 Eco I traded on my Volt. I miss my Eco



Only chrome delete was the trunk bar and the triangle behind the back door. That came off last winter sometime on it's own. I actually was gonna add the door guard chrome but decided it was too much. Next chrome to go if I go through with it would be when I do the Z Spec Grille.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The other day I went and did my brakes, and this was the outcome. 
























































I will say this came in handy


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The 2 tips up close and off the car.




























This is w/o me holding it at an angle.










If I cut the exhaust pipe a little put it could fit.

Depending on how that goes, I may paint them like the other car if they rust fast.










I used the same engine paint w/ ceramic on the intake tube since it got scratched up. Don't expect it to make the temps super colder, just wanted to practice using it before I start painting other things.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Only new thing since last was the last minute install of the tips before Lordstown. I didn't do as much as I wanted to with them so this was a last minute thing. The stock tip had to be trimmed back about a quarter of an inch so these could tuck up under the bumper and not look like the post above.

Clear engine ceramic enamel paint after doing the insides with black engine ceramic enamel. 





























So looking at the 3rd picture with the top and bottom bypassing the tips completely you already know how this ended up going horribly wrong. 

This was after a short drive from home to Lordstown










Here was after Lordstown






























These shots makes it look completely crooked















This one makes it look slightly angled to follow the bumper contour.












May black them out if they don't clean up a bit.


----------



## s0wingseason (May 27, 2016)

how does the plastidip inside hold up? i'm holding off on doing a red interior because i'm worried about it flaking.


----------



## meatball (May 29, 2016)

Im loving the red dip interior trim, I have a 12 black LT and was thinking of doing it also. Now that I see it, im really gonna do it. Now question about the dip, when Im ready to get rid of it, will it just peel off?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

s0wingseason said:


> how does the plastidip inside hold up? i'm holding off on doing a red interior because i'm worried about it flaking.


If you hit it with enough coats it will last. I took it out because I wanted something new. I ended up doing other things and didn't get around to it. I'm in between Vinyl or Opti Check pattern. From the looks vinyl might win.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

meatball said:


> Im loving the red dip interior trim, I have a 12 black LT and was thinking of doing it also. Now that I see it, im really gonna do it. Now question about the dip, when Im ready to get rid of it, will it just peel off?


If you got enough coats yes. I still have some in places like speaker rings. I'm in the process of getting the Silver oem ones so that will fix that issue. It's just time consuming once you get to where the dash pieces hold on.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> If you hit it with enough coats it will last. I took it out because I wanted something new. I ended up doing other things and didn't get around to it. I'm in between Vinyl or Opti Check pattern. From the looks vinyl might win.


Interior Trim Kit GM 96996409 | eBay

Optic Check 108$!! cheapest I've seen so far


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Interior Trim Kit GM 96996409 | eBay
> 
> Optic Check 108$!! cheapest I've seen so far


*watched* gonna message them and ask why it's a auto pic. Price is nice since it was free ship. thats usually where it jumped back into the $200 shipped in the other ones.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Other tip got dirty from design flaw. Tossed on a 3.5 generic tip for the time being. 




















Went ahead and "tried to" paint the muffler so it's not an "Up skirt" eyesore from behind.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Other tip got dirty from design flaw. Tossed on a 3.5 generic tip for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I actually really like that! Doesn't look bad angled downward. That's just a "clip on"?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Hey I actually really like that! Doesn't look bad angled downward. That's just a "clip on"?


Yes, 2nd to last pic you can see 2 of the 3 tighten down points.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Methinks you need to put your Cruze up for COTM....:goodjob:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Methinks you need to put your Cruze up for COTM....:goodjob:



Thought I replied to this comment. Must have had a senior moment and didn't hit post and logged off. 


Most of the car has been returned to stock for a few attempts to trade in. So painful to have a chrome trunk bar again. I have some stuff I have that won't go on until I am sure I want to get rid of the car or not. At this point fixing the other car is higher a priority than dropping a down payment on a new lease vehicle.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I actually gave in and tried to do a real quick dip job in between the for sale or vinyl stage. As I removed the tape for the last coat this happened... Soo pissed after all that wasted time.












Ended up back to chrome in picture 1 after the dip dried enough to peel it back off.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I still haven't decided on if I will trade the car in or not. I got some new mods I'm holding off on doing. Newest mod I have done is..... Hit & Run damage on my drivers door from street side parking. Going to get an estimate to see if it's at the amount of my delectable, most likely it will exceed it if they blend door and fender.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My parts came in, now I just have to decide how I want to configure on and apply the other. After wiping the surface clean with soap and microfiber, the damage is still into the paint but not as horrible looking. No paint transfer leads me to believe it was a landscaping trailer or the random mystery tire laying against the curb 2 driveways in front of me. 

Pics of the mods will surface hopefully this weekend. I also have another tip swap in the works as well if weather permits.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Another mod complete, well sort of. I went and finally done the Vinyl that been trying to do for years. I messed it up as this is my 1st time trying to vinyl curved pieces. The pics may or may not show all the flaws from my instal but kinda show how it would look when I get it right. Trunk bar (original reason for the vinyl push) isn't done due to winter quickly rushing into the area. Here is 5D black cf vinyl day and night. Next mod is also weather hindered...


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I like it Merc! Looks nice!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

You know, I usually think that stuff is kind of tacky. But in this case, it actually looks really good. Well done.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> I like it Merc! Looks nice!


Thanks



sparkman said:


> You know, I usually think that stuff is kind of tacky. But in this case, it actually looks really good. Well done.


It depends on the quality of the vinyl too. The vinyl I had on my car day 2 of ownership for the bow ties was rather cheap. 





























I actually redid the wheel and shifter bezel. Radio is still jacked at 2 extreme curves so ill try that again another day. Got two more mods done after I redid that. Going to post this and try to get the pics to load. PB app is broken as usual.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue Ray Z Spec grille because Black Granite held it's price for far too long.












They know me so much they included "Man Law" instructions on how to take apart a car to this extent. last time I looked at a set of GM instructions it had me going out and buying the wrong size tools for the job, *Cough* LTZ HANDLES!*Cough*











The way I am, I completely took the bumper off and didn't tale pictures of it at all until I was done. Didn't think about it too much until I was 98% done with the job. Plate came off in hopes the rivets were screws in that bracket. On the eco trim, the plate is completely in the way of the grille removal and installation. Removing the plate made it less rigid and allowed it to flex just enough. Enough swear words and prying, I got it working. No "Darn it tools" were hurt or lost during this process. There may or may not have been _*extra screws*_ left over. "Meh" 





























Here you can slightly see the Black Granite bumper and Blue Ray upper grille.














































And then we have CF on the trunk bar. 





























I have 1 more new mod left, I'm on my way outside to try and complete it now. The radio piece may be redone tomorrow depending on how my sleep is.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

One more pic to show the weave when the street lights hit it at night. 











Here is a pic to show what I mean by the eco bracket is in the way. 












As I was peeling the MAD vinyl off I was wondering if anyone did this?












Here's the finished product, reverse cutouts finally. 



















I'm half tempted to make a CF section down below... Got more than enough left over. I'll see how weather is and when I redo the radio.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Wheel and Tires package.*

You may haven't noticed I been updating my mods list quietly all this time. I haven't been able to post pics of it and it wasn't on the to do list. 1 was just "self pleasure" and the other was "In dire need".

Going to start off with I redid all 3 pieces cause I sucked at shaping w/o bubbles and wrinkles the 1st time.













Then I went and undid the wheel by getting another wheel. Excuse the mess, I washed the car 4 times and cleaned the inside may be 2 times this week and it still looks a mess. 


























When I did the Z Spec grille I noticed one of my tires was really bad off so my search for a decent tire began. You be the judge if I could have survived the winter months in this condition.....

















After a bit of asking around and looking at reviews I went with these. 





























My 1st impression in person is these tires would piss off vegans cause they are just meaty. Almost as if there were subtle hints of bacon, ham, turkey and beef masked with the smell of new rubber. One review said "These look like truck tires, I wish I knew this before buying!" and I kinda was like ehh, whatever. Once they were on the car I see what they meant, its an acquired look and I kinda like it. 

























































The ride quality so far is super stiff and the appearance looks like they would be mud tire noisy but they aren't. Whisper quiet and no vibrations in the steering wheel


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I felt like the tires looked ashy in their new form and car was a little dirty. Instead of just going back in and redoing the pics I'll just add a few more in a new post. Now I need wax, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Grizz8674 (Apr 26, 2016)

How do you get the steering wheel trim off? I've vinyl wrapped all my trim pieces but that....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Grizz8674 said:


> How do you get the steering wheel trim off? I've vinyl wrapped all my trim pieces but that....


I'm actually going to do that again with the new wheel. Go to the link and follow it to about step 6. if you have a 13, ignore the 2 connections on the air bag part because it's just 1 from here on out.

Step 7 ignore the red circles and pay attention to the green ones. 


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...6-how-remove-replace-your-steering-wheel.html

Then this link shows you how to pull up on the silver/black trim. Actually this could have been enough but since half the pics are blocked on this computer I'll leave both. 

Ignore airbag retainer and skip to the "*Next, to remove the "V" face trim, start by partially lifting the lower section. Just lift up to loosen."*

GM Cruze Leather Steering Wheel technical guide


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Any more interior questions can be found here....

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...ring-wheel-speedometer-dashboard-shifter.html


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> You may haven't noticed I been updating my mods list quietly all this time. I haven't been able to post pics of it and it wasn't on the to do list. 1 was just "self pleasure" and the other was "In dire need".


I've noticed! And tbh, I like the tires! They are pretty cool looking!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> I've noticed! And tbh, I like the tires! They are pretty cool looking!


They did pretty well with this snow/slush we had so hopefully the same can be said with real snow.


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Hmmmm... that steering wheel looks awfully familiar


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LS2 BLAZER said:


> Hmmmm... that steering wheel looks awfully familiar


Yeah I bet it does. I was tempted to get more items but I'm not 100% on what may happen next year.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

No more updates to the build thread. After weighing in all the options in front of me and whats available on the market to suit my wants and needs, Went the Accord 6MT route. FS thread and member other cars thread in the works.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I hope your new Accord suits you well! It does look pretty sweet, Merc! :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> No more updates to the build thread. After weighing in all the options in front of me and whats available on the market to suit my wants and needs, Went the Accord 6MT route. FS thread and member other cars thread in the works.


What else did you look at - out of curiosity?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> What else did you look at - out of curiosity?


Malibu, Camry, Altima, Sentra, Optima and a few used cars here and there to get me in the price range of If I just got a Premier Cruze. 3 car seats started weeding out Sentra and anything the size of the current and new Cruze. Camry just didn't do it for me, Sentra was stick in the most base trim only. Altima CVT was meh compared to the Honda one if I gave up on a manual search. Optima is kinda priced up there. Larger car, upscale look, not wanting to DD a suv, and the fact I actually almost found what I wanted not too far from home where I purposely went to multiple dealers far out so I have a better test drive in different areas and some freeway to also reference.

Unlike the Cruze purchase, I did my homework before showing up and having the sales guy (or manager in this case) feed me words and I comply. I literally wasn't even there to buy the Cruze initially, I was there for the 13 Impala in any trim I could afford since that car was in local Pull A Part if I wanted upgrades. They were all gone and the 14's were on the lot making me pretty much try and scan online reviews of the Cruze which lead me to the eco 6MT and not to hold off on a 2LT RS 6mt. I didn't even come to the forums until maybe a few days after I found out CT existed. This time around I went to forums of many cars to even include MB world because I found a few used E550's and totally found out everything to look for. All had some costly issues up front and a few possible unknowns. One being Airmatic suspension was literally on it's way out. I had a goal, I had options I wanted between 2 trims, manual trans, and 2 colors to hold off for. San Marino Red was 2nd pic and Sport was also 2nd pic, SE prices are just too strong and ordering the car would possibly not got me a better deal vs this manual that Ne Ohio seems to not want to get stuck with already on the lot and not even online inventory yet.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> I hope your new Accord suits you well! It does look pretty sweet, Merc! :th_dblthumb2:


Reply lost again... Yes enjoying it and the kids are too. No more 2 year old getting stuck between the car seat and center console again. Both can almost pass side by side in that same space with how I am seated with slight incline to the back of the seat. Not missing much besides the screen isn't touch screen and you have to hold the key to start where Cruze you flick and let go. Both issues aren't real issues at all, just minor things to overcome leaving a vehicle you had for about 3 years day in an day out. 

If anyone wants it, here's the link for it. Still working on a for sale and an other cars thread. Wanted to take more pics besides what I already did for IG and FB. I may just post what I have and 

2013 Certified Used Chevrolet Cruze For Sale Near Cleveland | 1G1PJ5SB9D7313321


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Reply lost again... Yes enjoying it and the kids are too. No more 2 year old getting stuck between the car seat and center console again. Both can almost pass side by side in that same space with how I am seated with slight incline to the back of the seat. Not missing much besides the screen isn't touch screen and you have to hold the key to start where Cruze you flick and let go. Both issues aren't real issues at all, just minor things to overcome leaving a vehicle you had for about 3 years day in an day out.


Thats awesome! I'm glad to hear that your kids are enjoying it as well! I do hope you'll stick around here though, your insight has inspired me to "build" a Cruze somewhat like yours! :go: So thank you!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Thats awesome! I'm glad to hear that your kids are enjoying it as well! I do hope you'll stick around here though, your insight has inspired me to "build" a Cruze somewhat like yours! :go: So thank you!


Yes, didn't exactly plan on running off soo soon as my issues were with my specific car and not the people of this forum. 

New car is here.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/32-c...erc6s-honda-accord-sport-6mt.html#post2660034


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

For sale thread still in the works. Shipping will be @ the Lordstown meet since some of the items cost more to ship than what I'd sell them for. I had 2 items that were dibs and need to clear them but rest will be listed soon.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

For sale post is here, sorry it took me forever and a day

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-c...town-2017-meet-roadside-sale.html#post2856234


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Premium Fuel label Part # FUEL LABEL | Genuine GM | 22801873
> 
> 
> Zip tube swapped for hard pipe. Not sure of sizes as I got this 2nd hand from a member here.
> ...


I know the wheel is probably long gone, but that is exactly the one I want. Red stitching! What do you mean by zip tubes? What are they for?



Merc6 said:


> I got my new tip to replace the one that's rusting out. I missed a design flaw that will be more apparent in pics to come. Tape was for me to not lose the supplied allen when it comes time for instal.
> 
> 
> Universal Car Chrome Exhaust Muffler Tail Pipe Dual Tip 48-58mm Stainless Steel Sale - Banggood.com
> ...


I must have doubly fell for it as I have two... need one? (or two)..cheap!

Oh and I couldn't resist making this thread an even 100!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> I know the wheel is probably long gone, but that is exactly the one I want. Red stitching!


https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-p...mbz1zb25pYyZ5PTIwMTUmdD1ycyZlPTEtNGwtbDQtZ2Fz

That link pretty much sucks now, took a few more searches and these 2 semi confirms it.

https://www.gmpartsgiant.com/parts/gm-wheel-22936176.html

https://www.wholesalegmpartsonline.com/products/WHEEL-Steering/10521874/22936176.html




Blasirl said:


> What do you mean by zip tubes? What are they for?


This, the pipe in place of it made the homemade intake louder.

https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-p...9Y3J1emUmeT0yMDE1JnQ9bHR6JmU9MS00bC1sNC1nYXM=


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I kinda sorta miss it. Not sure what was the next thing to go on it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Not gonna lie, I kinda sorta miss it. Not sure what was the next thing to go on it.


Oh you know you are going just get another, as they say, you can't stop at one!


----------

